# Venison recipes



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm sharing some recipes by Lois Zumbo from one of my favorite books. Some of you may or may have even know her. These recipes are delicious and simple. Enjoy.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Part 2


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Part 3


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Part 4


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

A Ole timer once told me to marinate venison in a bowl of milk for a few hours prior to cooking.. I tried it and have done it ever since, them sound like some tasty recipes thanks for sharing!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

No problem guys. I've never tried using milk with venison before but that is on my list to try.


----------

